# SPRING TREXLERTOWN BICYCLE SWAP MEET



## jrapoza (Jan 24, 2016)

*Spring Time Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet   *
* May 6, 7, 8  2016*

Event:  3 Day Bicycle Swap Meet, Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds located behind the Fire station. 

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Date:  Friday May 6th, 7th and 8th, 2016.

1. Free Spectator and general admission

2. Friday May 6, 2016, Gates open at 4:00 PM.  Please do not show up at the Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds prior to 4:00 PM. 

3. Vendor spaces are 65.00 for 3 days, which includes 2 nights of camping.

4. Vendor spaces 50.00 for 2 days. 1 night of camping included.

5. Vendor space 25.00 for day.  

Vendor Setup is Friday at 4:00 PM open to public at 4:00 PM

Saturday May 7, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators

Sunday May 8, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators. Show ends 1:00 pm, everyone must depart fairgrounds

I hope this answers all your questions but feel free to phone me 508 558 5129 or email jrapoza@earthlink.net

I thank you in advance, Joe Rapoza 

I ask everyone who reads this email to post it every where possible and forward this email to everyone possible. Thank you again. Joe Rapoza


----------

